# انا عايز ادخل المسيحية



## عظيمة (2 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بتكلم بجد انا عايز واحد يقنعنى بالمسيحية وانا ادخل المسيحية على طولمن غير نقاش بس يجيلى دليل  على انا عيسى هوا الله وانا عيسى قال اتخذونى اله من دون الله


----------



## صوت الرب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عظيمة قال:


> انا بتكلم بجد انا عايز واحد يقنعنى بالمسيحية وانا ادخل المسيحية على طولمن غير نقاش بس يجيلى دليل  على انا عيسى هوا الله وانا عيسى قال اتخذونى اله من دون الله


أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
سؤالك الأول :-
يجيلى دليل  على انا عيسى هوا الله  ؟
الدليل على أن المسيح هو ألله مذكور في يوحنا 1 : 1
[q-bible] فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ[/q-bible]
سؤالك الثاني :-
وانا عيسى قال اتخذونى اله من دون الله ؟
حاشا للمسيح أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام
فالمسيح هو ألله و ليس إله من دون ألله


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا اخ عظيمة في المنتدي 

بس اسمحلي اقولك انك داخل كانك تحدي لينا اننا نقنعك بالمسيحية

وده شئ غير سليم

اذا اردت بالفعل ان تقتنع بالمسيحية فقل لنا ما يعوق هذا و سوف نتناقش معك الي ان نصل للحق باذن الله

الرب معك ويرشدك للصواب


----------



## انت الفادي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عظيمة قال:


> انا بتكلم بجد انا عايز واحد يقنعنى بالمسيحية وانا ادخل المسيحية على طولمن غير نقاش بس يجيلى دليل  على انا عيسى هوا الله وانا عيسى قال اتخذونى اله من دون الله



*الاخت عظيمة.. انت مش شايفة ان سؤالك غلط؟؟؟
انت بتقولي عايزه دليل علي ان عيسي هوا الله... جميل... ثم قلتي و ان عيسي قال اتخذوني اله من دون الله!!!!!!!
ايه الموضوع بالضبط؟؟؟
هوا في كام اله يا عزيزتي؟؟؟؟؟؟
اثبتيلك علي حل... هل تريدي دليل علي ان عيسي هو الله نفسه؟؟؟ ام تريدي دليل علي ان عيسي هو اله اخر بجوار الاله الموجود؟؟؟
لو كنتي تقصدي الشق الثاني من السؤال فلا يسعني الا ان اقول انت في المنتدي الخاطئ...
لان في هذا المنتدي لا يوجد الا اله واحد فقط.

و لكن عزيزتي دعيني اسألك سؤال:
لو وقف امامك انسان و قال لك انه سوبرمان...هل ستصدقيه لانه مجرد قالها؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.
و لكن لو طار انسان امامك و قال لك انا اقدر ان اطير و انا قوي مثل الصلب و نظري حاد و سمعي حاد و خارق...
فمن هو هذا الانسان؟؟؟؟ هو سوبرمان... صح ولا غلط؟؟؟

يعني بأختصار...لو استخدمنا منطقك هذا عزيزتي.. 
فأنت ستصدقين كل من قال انه نبي حتي و لو كان كاذبا...لانك بأختصار تبحثي عن من يقول و لكنك لا تبحثي عن من يفعل.

و اخيرا.... 
ان امنت بالمسيحية فهذا شئ لنفسك و خلاصك الشخصي..

*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اللي عايز يبقى مسيحي

مايبقاش اسلوبة كدا

روح العب بعيد​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اطلبي من السيد المسيح, و هو هيثبتلك, بس يكون قلبك فعلاً قابل إن هو يسمع صوت الله...

الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## man4truth (3 سبتمبر 2008)

صلى الى الله لكى يرشدك الى طريق الخلاص فى الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2008)

المواضيع التي تشهد ان المسيح هو الله تملأ المنتدى بالألوف
فاذا كنتِ صادقة في بحثك فأقرأي ما موجود بالمنتدى, فالمسيح شهد انه واحد مع الاب و شهد ايضاً انه معادل لله لدرجة انه اليهود ارادوا قتله

طبعاً لن تقتنعي لأنك هنا لكي تُشككي لا لكي تؤمني لأن سؤالك السخيف و المغلوط الي ينص على انه اله من دون الله يدل على عقم تفكيرك و سذاجتك

لذلك موضوعك بلا معنى و لا فائدة

يُغلق


----------

